# Been on Omnipod 6 years



## oreo1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi 
I am Type 1. 28 years. I have been on the Omnipod for 6 years now. Happy with good control.
Good HBa1C ...hardly any hypos, really don't have to think about my control much.
I have my own Dexcom CGM....from injecting , when I did have brittle diabetes. Since moving to a pump, all that is a thing of the past.
I have a review coming up....I was thinking of looking into what is out there pump wise. As I have been out of the loop for so long. 
Are there any other tubeless pumps on the market now? Besides the Omnipod? The CGM, is not an issue, as my control is very stable. 
Sometimes having to always have the PDA with you is a bind. I break horses in for a living, so the tubeless pump ...that I can position anywhere is handy for me, as my job is very active, and my stomach i cannot use at all for a pump. 
Can anyone give me a run down on any tubeless pumps, or just new pumps that they think are great now, if they have changed from an Omnipod ?
Not desperate for a change, but would like to know what other options there are out there . Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi oreo1, welcome to the forum  Can't help pump-wise, but we have many members who can and hopefully they will be along to advise soon  Have you looked at the INPUT site (now incorporated into JDRF UK)?:

https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup.../pumps-and-infusion-sets-available-in-the-uk/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 1, 2019)

There are a number of semi-tubeless emerging such as Kaleido (phased launch from April 2019) and the new Roche Solo, though I’m not sure if the Solo has officially launched in the UK yet.


----------



## Love-my-omnipod (Oct 22, 2019)

Just moved from Omnipod to Kaleido today. Rep said still rolling out and currently only 8 people in UK on the Kaleido as a number of hospitals are trialing. Currently, liking it. The Rep did say she was talking to other hospitals so worth checking on. I chose the Red and Silver pumps..


----------

